# natural disaster/survivor/post apocalyptic movies, any good ones i have not seen?



## Beastcub (Feb 22, 2009)

i have found i am a fan of disaster/survivial type movies and ones with post apocalyptic settings
(not horror movies mind you, i get the heebie jeebies too easy)

examples of ones i have seen and like include 
Alien (and Aleins)
tremors
sea world
volcano (big fave)
jurassic park
dante's peak (another fave)
road warrior
posidon adventure (the old one, the remake sucks)
planet of the apes (the old ones)
blue submarine number 6 (another fave)

i like seeing post apocalyptic stuff, in water world there is how all the boats and such are modded into flaoting towns, how common day items are like relics. in planet of the apes i like the bits and pieces of the past, in "beneath the planet of the apes" i like when the guy stumbles into a cave that turns out to be an old subway.

i like the drama built up in dante's peak and volcano even though parts are so far fetched or done souly for plot, i love the news report aspects of volcano as it makes it more real for me because the common person sees most diasters through the news.

i just want to know what esle out there i might be missing out on


----------



## Wreth (Feb 22, 2009)

I can think of games that match what you mean, but not any movies other than the ones you have mentioned


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 22, 2009)

The Omega Man.

Classic 1970's apocalyptic flick starring the one and only Charlton Heston.

Also I guess you could count Escape from New York as a "survivor" flick.  More action oriented though, but still good.


----------



## SomyWulf (Feb 22, 2009)

out of the ones i have seen none of them arent that good. mainly because they all have happy endings.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 22, 2009)

Do you consider zombies "post-apocalyptic"? If so, I've got suggestions:

Dawn of the Dead (2004, unless you like cheesy old-school b&w horror)
Dead Set (british TV mini series... I don't think it's on DVD in the US, so you'll have to pirate it)
Diary of the Dead
28 Days Later (okay, not really zombies, but close enough)
28 Weeks Later

Non-zombie... Oh, there's a move called just "Alive". That's a good one. True story, too.

EDIT: Also, there used to be an entire TV series called I Shouldn't Be Alive. It was canceled a few years ago (and to my knowledge, not released on DVD), but you can find some episodes on Pirate Bay, Demonoid and even YouTube.


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 23, 2009)

SomyWulf said:


> out of the ones i have seen none of them arent that good. mainly because they all have happy endings.



i like happy-ish endings, it all depends, i mean in some cases having everyone get out alive is too far fetched but at the same time i don't want everyone to croak.

in Posidon adventure more than half the main characters die including the leader and i felt bad whent he old woman died...and i was rooting for the panic stricken twit to die but she lived >_<

i have seen a few other ones but either i did not like them or they were nothing special and left no lasting impression such as
earthquake in new york
twister
some movie about the bird flu


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 23, 2009)

Armageddon
The Andromeda Strain
All of the "Mad Max" movies except Thunderdome
12 Monkeys
The Postman (interesting cameos)
The Quiet Earth (rocked me!) 
The Day After
Day of the Triffids (book was better, as usual)
On The Beach


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 23, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Dawn of the Dead (2004, unless you like cheesy old-school b&w horror)




You're really dumb, kid.

The original Dawn was made in the 70s, it's in color, and it's probably the best zombie movie there is, because, you know, it has a message. Unlike the remake.

So did the original Night of the Living Dead, which really wasn't all that cheesy.

So you know.

Stop being an ignorant teenager as soon as possible.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Feb 23, 2009)

I haven't seen the original, but I loved the remake of Dawn of the Dead.

But you may have misread his comment. I think he's saying watch the remake, unless he likes old school horror, in which case watch the remake.

My suggestion isn't a movie for everyone, and it's not your usual post-apocalyptic movie fare.

Six String Samurai.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfTWYP4bE28


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 23, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> I haven't seen the original, but I loved the remake of Dawn of the Dead.
> 
> But you may have misread his comment. I think he's saying watch the remake, unless he likes old school horror, in which case watch the remake.



But it's not "old-school" horror. It's GOOD horror. Not this faggoty shit they pass off as horror now.

It was made in 1978. That's not that long ago. Sure there aren't a lot of "shock" scenes where shit jumps out at you, but that's good because that shit isn't scary.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Feb 23, 2009)

Eh? It's old enough to be "old school". Besides, I don't know about him, but if something is considered to be "old school" I generally see it as being complimented on.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 23, 2009)

Can we consider dystopian future movies in this category as well?

The Fifth Element
Logan's Run
Titan A.E. (not great, but it uses cell animation always a big plus)
Children of Men (Amazing camera work)
Twelve Monkeys (I think someone said that one)
I Am Legend (had some interesting moments)


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 23, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> You're really dumb, kid.
> 
> The original Dawn was made in the 70s, it's in color, and it's probably the best zombie movie there is, because, you know, it has a message. Unlike the remake.
> 
> ...



UH OH SOMEONE DOESN'T LIKE AN OPINION!?!?!?! ON THE *INTERNET?!?!?!*

Calm the fuck down. I never said I didn't like it - I just said that if OP doesn't like old movies, they should stay away from the original.

But fuck me for trying to be helpful, right? How _dare I._



> I Am Legend (had some interesting moments)



MOTHERFUCKER YOU BEST BE TALKING ABOUT THE *BOOK* AND NOT THE FUCKING *MOVIE*


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 23, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> MOTHERFUCKER YOU BEST BE TALKING ABOUT THE *BOOK* AND NOT THE FUCKING *MOVIE*



The movie was alright.  There certainly have been better and there certainly have been worse.  By "interesting moments" I'm talking about like cinematography and emotional impact on the viewer.

I did not read the book myself, but I know of it and the source material.  Like anything, the movie is probably not as good.  But that line is almost cliche nowadays.  Of course one can claim that the the source material in a book is always better.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 23, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> I did not read the book myself, but I know of it and the source material.  Like anything, the movie is probably not as good.  But that line is almost cliche nowadays.  Of course one can claim that the the source material in a book is always better.



The book is nothing like the movie. It's 95% different. Almost the _entire_ story is different. They just used the name for publicity. It doesn't even have the same characters.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 23, 2009)

Disaster Movie.

nuff said.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 23, 2009)

Cloverfield, the new War of the Worlds, I didn't really like The Day After Tomorrow but it has some visuals I quite enjoyed :V .


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 23, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> UH OH SOMEONE DOESN'T LIKE AN OPINION!?!?!?! ON THE *INTERNET?!?!?!*
> 
> Calm the fuck down. I never said I didn't like it - I just said that if OP doesn't like old movies, they should stay away from the original.
> 
> But fuck me for trying to be helpful, right? How _dare I._



I am _so, so sorry_ :weepyhitler:



Whitenoise said:


> Cloverfield, the new War of the Worlds, I didn't really like The Day After Tomorrow but it has some visuals I quite enjoyed :V .



The new War of the Worlds sucked, terrorists and aliens are not the same.

Spielberg should stick to making movies about Jews and monsters. 

Or Jewish monsters.

And Cloverfield was alright but it was only 80 minutes and wasn't scary at all.

But that's only my two cents :V Wakka wakka wakka


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 23, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> The new War of the Worlds sucked, terrorists and aliens are not the same.
> 
> Spielberg should stick to making movies about Jews and monsters.
> 
> Or Jewish monsters.



This needs to happen :V .



John_Galt said:


> And Cloverfield was alright but it was only 80 minutes and wasn't scary at all.
> 
> But that's only my two cents :V Wakka wakka wakka



I didn't find it scary, I just thought it was cool. Also I think making it any longer would have been detrimental :V .


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 23, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I didn't find it scary, I just thought it was cool. Also I think making it any longer would have been detrimental :V .



Cloverfield was great. It got so much undeserved HAET for no reason at all. :c


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 23, 2009)

Um, Knowing? Nick Cage movies ftw. *snickers*


----------



## Jelly (Feb 23, 2009)

A Boy and His Dog.


----------



## AxlePerri (Feb 24, 2009)

Things I remember right now:

Soylent Green
Logan's Run
Independence Day
Deep Impact
Godzilla (1998)
Blade Runner
Soldier
The Core
Predator 2
Terminator
End of Days
Wall-E 

I loved Jurassic Park and Volcano very much too


----------



## FoxMantra (Feb 27, 2009)

Earthquake. 1970s 
The great Los angeles earthquake. 1990
The towering inferno. 1970s
I guess mimic counts a little bit. 1995


A few i think i didn't see, big fan of disaster movies, Probably got all them on DVD this topic has mentioned. 

twister Ive probably seen like over 50 times, First ever film to be put onto DVD that was.


----------

